
Show HN: Bitmelo – An editor for pixel art games that works in your browser - impatient_bacon
https://bitmelo.com
======
impatient_bacon
Developer Here!

Bitmelo is a game editor and engine for making small pixel art games. You can
code, draw tiles and tilemaps, design sound effects, view the documentation,
and playtest your game, all without having to break focus by switching
applications.

Bitmelo was born from my desire to have the most friction free game
development experience possible. It's heavily inspired by fantasy consoles
such as Pico 8 and Tic 80, however while I love the simple nature of their
API's I wanted to have a development experience that wasn't constrained by the
same limitations as the games you make in them.

------
_threads
Looks cool !

